# FS more added 125 350 firm fresh or salt plus equp getting outta hobby offers??



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

got a 125 with stand 400 obo coral life 60 40 bucks coral life 220 100 bucks i have 2 fx5s 200 obo each have a coralife pro lighting system 150 watt halides 4 96 actinic 4 moonlights 800 hex tank 50 bucks takes it need it all gone buying rims for car and more parts need cash thanks all cell numb 604 556 6237 call or txt or email thanks time to let go of hobby

bottom of fluval 304 and top of a 104 5 buck each 3 air pumps 5 for all overflow boxs one cpr not sure on other one 20 each fluval 405 no hoses or outtake have the intake thow 50 bucks


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

comma pls...


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

fx5s 170 each need out thanks have powerheads too aqua clear 70 new 30 aquaclear 110 50 bucks


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

have 2 buckets of salt 30 each!


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top salt pending sale btw they are ocean brand


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

more added more to come


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

coral life 60 sold pending sale also the 4 foot lights sold too pending sale all must go taking offers on tank need it out also salt still avilable will trade for civic or chevy parts thanks


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

coral life 220 sold thanks bubbagump_59 i shoulda looked at ur setup lol


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

1 fx5 sold and 2 buckets of salt gone 104 fluval head sold air pumps gone might have more thow still have power heads tanks hex now 40 bucks need it outta shed


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top offers now need all gone want the tank gone the most


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

how much is the fx5?


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

price is there


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

daily bump want gone thanks


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

too the top offers come on people u all need stuff


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top last fx5 150 firm


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top need it all gone need the cash thanks can meet depending on were


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top need it gone offers dont care just need it gone


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top need all gone thanks


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top want it all gone offfers


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

daily bump come one people i need this all gone thanks


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top i need this gone thanks offers?


----------



## foxracing702 (Nov 3, 2011)

how much for the moonlights??


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

?? moonlights???
there built in


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

pm send. thanks


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

pmd replied did u get it??


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

malibu aka justinking said:


> pmd replied did u get it??


Yes. Was looking for the bigger skimmer unfortunately.


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

ok no prob bumpppp


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top offers?


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bumb 300 firm


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump tank pending sale needd everything gone 5 buck off powerheads hex tank thirty bucks


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top willing to trade for car parts civic and chevy sbc parts or a hang on back skimmer


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top need all gone tank pending sale 300 bucks takes it if sale falls threw light ill drop to 700


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top want it all gon thanks offers people im flexable


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

daily bump need this all gone power heads used 20 new 25 need them all gone now


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump on overflow sold need rest gone fx5 150 firm this is cheap paid 350 less than a year and a half ago


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

malibu aka justinking said:


> daily bump need this all gone power heads used 20 new 25 need them all gone now


What power heads are they


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

aqua clear 70s and a 110 brandnew


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top need all gon fx5 1 left lighting system 650 obo need the cash offers have more just read andpm or txt me thanks 604 556 6237


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top can meet depending on locatin


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to the top need it all gone taking up room if no bites ill post pic and higher prices on craigslist


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump offers?


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top come on people u know u need some stuff very negotiable light 700? obo


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top need gone


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top light 600 firm fx5 140 all power heads 15 each


----------



## lednail (Apr 22, 2010)

is there any media with the FX5?


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

nope was old so i threw it out i got carbon thow and filter bags  brand new call me or txt me tom 604 556 6237


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top now taking any offer all must go or else


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

fx5 sold still have both lighting systems and powerheads


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump t5 light set up 4 foot long 20 buck firm


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

I don't see any info about your t5 setup...I'm looking for one
Could you post a link?


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

Gregzz4 said:


> I don't see any info about your t5 setup...I'm looking for one
> Could you post a link?


txt me today or call me thanks


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top it all needs to go asap  offers trades?


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

daily bump lights need to go 600 gota single halide with two compacts in it 36 inch corallife set up 200 obo its time to clear out stuff pm me or txt me might have other stuff too 604 556 6237


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump 500 for lights need gone bump to top 30 gal hex with stand 20 bucks


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump all offers accepted


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

so uhhh... what exactly do you have for sale?


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

tanks gone and both fx5s gone


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top wanting it all gone smaller halide set up 150 firm


----------

